# My Kestrel Evoke SL arrived too!



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

It was time to upgrade my Windsor Knight with a SRAM equipped carbon fiber bike. Since the Le Champion CF was sold out I took a closer look at the Evoke SL. After reading all the positive comments I ordered a 52cm Kestrel. So far I am very impressed with the build quality and its lightweight. The fish scale says its just under 17lbs.

I am going to take a shot at getting the drive train dialed in tonight. Hopefully it goes smoothly.

All the carbon on carbon parts, such as seat post and stem, have not been torqued down. The mechanic at the LBS strongly suggested that carbon fiber specific grease/paste be used. The two local shops did not sell the CF grease. I'll try some more shops tomorrow.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

Very nice.

Fortunately for me I was on the list for the Le champion and waited 5 months and happy i did.


----------



## girona10 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Measurements?*

Congratulations on a gorgeous bike!

How tall are you and what's your inseam measurement? I'm thinking of getting the same bike in the same size.

LB


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

girona10 said:


> Congratulations on a gorgeous bike!
> 
> How tall are you and what's your inseam measurement? I'm thinking of getting the same bike in the same size.
> 
> LB


I am 5'8", inseam 29.5". The fit calculator at competitivecyclist.com suggested 53.6cm - 54.0cm top tube. Kestrel geometry specifications indicate a 53.5cm top tube length for the 52cm Evoke.


----------



## girona10 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks.

I have about the same measurement (5 7 1/2, 30) and ride a bike with a 53cm TT. I noticed that your stem has a higher rise than the picture in BD. Did you flip it up?


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

*Ride report*









I took the Evoke SL for its maiden ride today. The 28 mile route consisted rolling hills, flat straights, a short climb and fast descent. All I can say "*WOW!!*". I should have got one a long time ago. 

The Evoke is fast, comfortable, climbs easily, and descends with confidence. Carbon fiber really does soak up the road vibration. The SRAM Rival shifters were flawless. The 50/36 compact crank cassette was perfect. I never felt that I was missing a gear. The only part that I swapped was the 12-25 for PG1070 11-28 cassette.

So far, I am very satisfied with my Kestrel Evoke SL.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Is there some sort of rule that you need to post about the packaging, and that two people with a combined post count lower than 10 need to be in some sort of "dialog" in this forum?


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't know, for me packaging is very important on any online bike purchase.

I like the bike, and it's on the short list. Let us know what it's like after 1000 or so miles.


----------



## girona10 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Feedback*

Thanks for the feedback.

One of the selling points of the Evoke SL to me is the compact crankset. I don't have any reservations on the frame quality since I presently own a Talon and have not had a problem in 8 years. I'm glad you are very satisfied with the bike. BTW, I ordered one this morning in a size 52.


----------



## DrJordon (Mar 23, 2009)

Great Pics! Thanks for the write-up. Some Quick Questions...

Now that you have the Evoke and the Ti how would you compare them? Does the Evoke have a harsher ride? A more aggressive geometry that might make long rides uncomfortable? Anything else I'm not considering that would lead me to chose the Ti instead of the Evoke? If you can't tell I have been on the fence between these two bikes for awhile looking for some first hand experiences. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

DrJordon - I don't have a LCF Ti. You are probably referring to this thread: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=207476

Girona2 - Congratulations. You will not be disappointed with the Evoke SL.

Alaska Mike - I'll post an update at 500 miles.

filtersweep - I don't understand the point of your post.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

BTW, my crank broke on the first ride! It might have been me that threaded the pedal wrong, but it went in smoothly. 

Well, it's raining anyway. I sent it to my bike shop for a $50 non-drive sider replacement.








girona10 said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> One of the selling points of the Evoke SL to me is the compact crankset. I don't have any reservations on the frame quality since I presently own a Talon and have not had a problem in 8 years. I'm glad you are very satisfied with the bike. BTW, I ordered one this morning in a size 52.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

DR Jordon,

I have both, and I think this was a question for me.

Here's the deal:
I've only had 1 ride on the Evoke. It doesn't ride as well as the LeCHamp -- no where close. In terms of speed, they felt about the same. Of course, I was only going about 60% max on the flats. 

If I had to get just one, get the TI. I love the build on the Kestrel though. Perhaps you can wait for the Rival LeChamp TI.


----------

